
Deus Ex (2000) Forced Players to Reframe Their Entire Experience - Mikajis
https://mikesgamingtrove.ca/2019/08/17/deus-ex-2000.html
======
topkai22
I remember being so absorbed by Dues Ex that after a long play session that,
IRL, I walked up an ATM and for a few moments tried to find the “hack” button.

It is also the first game I remember that forced me to make consequential more
choices through regular play. I was very proud to make it to the end without
killing a soul,

